# Activities for when there's nothing to do in ACNH?



## Loreley (Sep 14, 2020)

Initially, I didn't mind that there aren't going to be any events in September. This is just like it's been in New Leaf, right? Just enjoy the game as it is.
But now I've become really bored. I've already caught all the fish and bugs without even trying, I've redone my island, I have lovely villagers, got all the seasonal DIY recipes... I just feel like there's nothing left to do for me and nothing to look forward to this month.

Do you have any activities for when there's nothing to do in this game?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 14, 2020)

Redo your island 
do photo shoots
take a hiatus 
idk. hope you become un-bored soon


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 14, 2020)

run around my island trying to find some motivation.

but seriously, don't be afraid to take a step back if you're just not enjoying it. these days I'm feeling like there's nothing to do (even though I in fact have a lot I could do) so I end up just sort of gifting my villagers stuff and wandering around the island in general trying to think of new ideas


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 14, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> run around my island trying to find some motivation.
> 
> but seriously, don't be afraid to take a step back if you're just not enjoying it. these days I'm feeling like there's nothing to do (even though I in fact have a lot I could do) so I end up just sort of gifting my villagers stuff and wandering around the island in general trying to think of new ideas


same honestly. a bit sad. prob gonna take a hiatus soon


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 14, 2020)

Honestly, I've just been playing a lot less. You really can't make activities when there are none. Certainly, you can do some grinding...try to make some of the DIY's that you haven't made...sell fish and bugs to make a ton of bells that you'll never spend. Lol. But, yeah...the game has reached a spot at this point where they need to add more stuff again. I personally think October was too long to wait for the Mushroom stuff. Should have had that in September...because October already gets the Jack event.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 14, 2020)

There's no harm in stepping back from the game if you feel as though you've run out of things to do or perhaps even feel burnt out. There are some days where I just sign on to do the daily tasks and peace out for the rest of the day. 

Some ideas for activities:

Small design projects (redesign a certain villager's yard, change up the theme of a section/area of your island, a room in your house).
Diving (my personal favourite out of catching bugs, fish, and sea creatures since you can dive with an empty inventory).
Finish the orderable catalogues (furniture, clothes, rugs, floors, wallpapers, etc.) via catalogue swaps, trading, etc. 
If you're interested, make up a personal challenge. For example: save up X amount of bells in the ABD/Nook Miles, have some number of each hybrid flower. To me, this is a last resort and can seem like creating unnecessary work for yourself for the sake of something to do.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 14, 2020)

Is there something that you haven't really attempted before that you want to try out? I'm in a hiatus stage right now and I'm trying to find motivation to play again. For me, I might try to get into clothes designing, since I never really played around with the pro pattern designer. I also have a huge backlog of dream addresses I want to visit - I was really excited for the update but I actually only dreamed of 5 or so islands haha. You could also give yourself little design challenges to do in Harvey's if you're into interior designing. I always thought Harvey's was a bit out of the way but every time I do go there I end up spending hours making whatever comes to my mind. There's nothing wrong with taking a break though! Thankfully our villagers don't leave us randomly anymore. That always puts me at ease when I go on long breaks.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm on team break! I think animal crossing is a game that derives some value in spending time away from it. In some respects it can be better as that little oasis when you simply feel like visiting. I know it sometimes can seem to be the opposite, what with timed events and the series intention of checking in every day - but trying to see it another way has actually allowed me to play a lot more since taking a two week break, during which I really thought I wouldn't pick the game back up.


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 14, 2020)

if you're really burnt out or just don't see the point in playing anymore, i'd suggest a break. but that's up to you to decide so here are some ideas!

small stuff:
- give all your villagers cute outfits
- make lots of money through turnips and get all the cool expensive items
- redecorate for spooky season
- try breeding new flowers
- play with other people
- write your villagers cute letters
- write yourself a letter for your birthday
- design some cute clothes for your villagers
- design your own path
- create a new character
- get all the emotions
- redecorate a room in your house
- create a new island tune/flag

bigger stuff:
- re-make a whole area of your town
- try to get all the nook miles stamps
- complete your catalog
- get all the items of your wishlist
- complete your critterpedia
- get 100% in everything
- complete the museum


----------



## tajikey (Sep 14, 2020)

Pick all your flowers and craft all the wreaths you can, then sell all of them. Otherwise, I find myself gifting presents to get pictures (still need Mira and Audie), checking the special visitor, picking up branches and weeds, then signing off.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 14, 2020)

kinda sucks because even in NL there was always things to do. i would be getting coffee, making coffee, traveling to the island to go on tours, go shopping (because there was actually interesting stock in this game) and so much more.

there is literally nothing to do in NH besides decorate :|


----------



## bebebese (Sep 14, 2020)

guav@ said:


> there is literally nothing to do in NH besides decorate :|


and even that gets boring because there's only like, two different furniture themes


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

honestly,, there really isn’t much else to do atm. like a few others have suggested, maybe take a break until some new stuff is added? there’d be no shame in that, especially if you’ve begun to feel a bit burnt out ;u; 

the only things i can really think of to suggest is:

• try to expand your catalog (but there’s only so much you can do each day aha) 
• decorate your house if you haven’t already,, i know you’ve mentioned that your island’s done but i’m unsure about the house c’: 
• if it’s something you enjoy + you have a nintendo online subscription, you could maybe visit a few dream towns? doing so could inspire you to do/create something new or even just,, give you something to do for a while 
• attempt to complete any nook mile goals that you haven’t yet,, visiting some dream towns could also help towards this a bit aha c’:


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 15, 2020)

try to get all the achievements, several are pretty hard and time consuming


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 15, 2020)

Become a time travelling cheat like me and farm Redd, Celeste or even villager pics  I can keep myself busy for hours this way


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 15, 2020)

I enjoy going to dream addresses online and looking for inspiration. Then it's sometimes fun to come back to your island and redo a few things. Or if you go to themed islands many have mazes/games to try. I also really like going to Harvs and doing up themed rooms for photoshoots. I also think it's fun to meet up with friends (Or through Nook's Cranny on the forum) and go hang out on someone's island or invite people to yours. My friends and I often have theme nights just to keep things fresh. I.e., we all dress up like Celeste and show up somewhere together and whack each other with nets and run around, haha. 

It's all about trying to feel connected to the community and trying to keep things light and fun. Of course sometimes that means stepping away for a few days when feeling bored if it. You'll be all the more glad to come back when you do! Some of my friends have disappeared most weeks and now only play around updates and the changing of the seasons just because they're bored too!


----------



## cats_toy (Sep 15, 2020)

This is exactly why I’ve returned to ACNL. The lack of mini games, goals, achievements, furniture, NPC’s, building upgrades doesn’t provide enough motivation to continue playing for months/years to come.


----------



## Baroque (Sep 15, 2020)

Well for me, it used to be just running around catching bugs since we need to catch 3000 of 'em but I've seen reached that milestone so, right now, I just do a bunch of fishing. Less than 200 fish left before I hit the 3000 too!


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 15, 2020)

Like others have said, you can always take a break. Personally, I usually manage to find things to do even if they're small. Examples:
- Pick out outfits for your villagers
- Make a custom clothing line and display it in your Ables
- Try to get all the bug/fish models
- Redecorate small parts of your island
- Decorate your house
- Use seasonal decorations 
- Get pictures from all your current villagers
- Change 1-2 villagers (or more!) to meet new ones and get their pictures

I agree that NH has fewer things to do when you reach a certain point but it's ok to not play the game every day if you don't feel like doing it.


----------

